# Ichi update..



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i know a lot of you guys "followed" the story of Ichi, last year and earlier this year.. 

most know i bought ichi back from hannah & she came back down here in early march time

well.. just a quick post to say, ichi is now a mother.. she did have 5.. but has since moved them, so cannot see whats going on at all where she now is!

fingers crossed!

Nerys


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Fingers crossed everything goes ok 

I'm glad Ichi has a good home now.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

whoot go Ichi and go you nerys such a genarous thing to do for Hannah, x


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

That's fantastic, Nerys!
I did follow the story and I am glad Ichi is happy and settled 
Well done.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Woohoo, great news. Congrats to Ichi !:2thumb: hope all goes well x


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Congratualtions Ichi, Nerys & gang :no1:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Great news! fingers crossed shes okay.


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Another bit of great news. Any room left over there Nerys?
Must be chaotic.
Ian


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

thanks all 

considering we are in the middle of moving too.. to describe things as a little chaotic would be an understatement!

if ichi's five are still five... then that makes it 19 skunks here at the moment!

N


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

Great News, I followed the other thread and I'm so glad that she's settled now :2thumb:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

OMGGGGGG I nearly cried then - I am sort of a long lost grandmother!!!!

Can't wait to see pics of her a the babies - give her a big tin of the poshest tuna and a pot of cattage cheese from me hunny xxxx


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow! 19 skunks?! I'm so envious of you! Congratulations to you and Ichi! (Love the Japanese name!)
Aw, you could call the little ones Ich, Ni, San, Shi and Go. :lol2: (This smiley is like Goku.. we're turning Japanese, woo!)

Aww... hello babies! :welcome:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Ichi is not a Japanese name Stacey, it is short for Kalichiyaw which is native American for skunk


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> Ichi is not a Japanese name Stacey, it is short for Kalichiyaw which is native American for skunk


ichi is also a japanese name means "number one" or something similar i believe


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Ah, very cool. Didn''t see that coming, though Quahnah... maybe I should have. My wife's part native american, she might be stealing your name choices! haha. j/k. Though she'll probably be inspired to look at Zuni words to name our babes when we get them.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

lol - twas one of them names that took forever and a day to find but was destined to be shortened lol I am just glad she is back with Nerys and in a setting where she can mix with other skunks - and being a mummy now is amazing too


----------

